
Implementing a Stepping Debugger in JavaScript - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/Implementing-Stepping-Debugger-JavaScript
======
nachtigall
AFAIK the OP is the head behing the debugger of firefox devtools. Will this
work be useful for the debugger or somehow enhance it? Just curious as I do
not see the 'practical' merits of this work.

Don't get me wrong, learning stuff and hacking by itself is always interesting
– I'd just like to know if there is something in for me as a user of the
firefox JS debugger.

~~~
jlongster
Nah, there is nothing from this that will benefit the Firefox devtools. It is
an interesting space for me to play with ideas that would be a lot harder with
native JS engines, but that's all.

We are working on a new debugger interface, so stay tuned about that :)

------
beders
Very cool! I'm wondering if it will work on Nashorn. I actually have a need to
be able to debug JavaScript code running inside Nashorn without touching the
JVM debugger.

~~~
jlongster
The compiler may not because it uses a few node APIs, but those could be
easily ported. The compiled code should definitely run; it's vanilla ES5
JavaScript.

~~~
beders
Thanks! I'll give it a try.

------
bokglobule
very cool..!

